# Great Android App



## LawrenceU (Jul 9, 2010)

Last night I found this app. It is great. Christian Patriot for Android

Here is a partial list of the documents that it has:

Westminster Shorter
Heidelberg Catchism
WCF
1689 LBCF
95 Theses

Apostle's Creed
Nicene Creed
Athanasian Creed
Chalcedonian Creed

Mayflower Compact
Fundamental Orders
Virginia Declaration of Rights
Declaration of Independence
Articles of Conf.
US Constitution
Federalist Papers


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 9, 2010)

Check out the Aldiko reader. With it you can use your Android to read eBooks. There's also a Kindle reader for Android for Kindle books.

I've made a number of Christian works available in the ePub format here: E-Books | Hope of Christ Church

Also, from Google Books and archive.org you can download a lot of books in the ePub format.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks, Rich.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 9, 2010)

Lawrence, what's the deal with the two-dimensional bar code at the end of your opening post? Aren't those a new and improved mark of the beast? . . . .


----------



## jason d (Jul 13, 2010)

NICE! Thanks!


----------



## Montanablue (Jul 13, 2010)

Wait, how big are the droids? Isn't that a really small screen to read on?


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 13, 2010)

VictorBravo said:


> Lawrence, what's the deal with the two-dimensional bar code at the end of your opening post? Aren't those a new and improved mark of the beast? . . . .


 
If you have an Android powered phone you can scan that symbol and it will allow you to download the app.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 13, 2010)

Montanablue said:


> Wait, how big are the droids? Isn't that a really small screen to read on?


 
About 3.5" for the Moto Droid. The new Droid X will have a 4.3" screen.

Small for sure but still readable if you increase font size. You can also turn the screen sideways for landscape.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jul 13, 2010)

That is so cool. I wish I could have a Droid. But alas, I'm not allowed.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 13, 2010)

I decided to give my Droid to my wife. Her AT&T plan is set to expire this month and I'll port her old phone number on to the Droid I used. I realized I was carrying around two phones: one my work gives me (a pretty decent Blackberry) and one that I was just using to goof off with. I decided it was too expensive to goof off with. I got Google Apps on my BB now so I'm all set.


----------

